# What do you think?



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

I recieved a telephone call today from a person who wants to give away her GSD male. She adopted him (from a local shelter) at around 1 year of age and has had him for 3 years. She says that he absolutely can not be around any other animals. She says that he is ok with people "if they aren't afraid of him." I offerred to find her a professional trainer who can help her work on his issues, but she just says that she is giving him a week to find a home or else she may PTS. She says that she is leaving for a new job, where she'll be traveling alot and can't keep him. She is contacting shelters to see if anyone will take him. 

What are the chances of finding a shelter/rescue that will take him in? Do you know of one? 

Thank you for your help. I'm so aggravated with this person - she's had him for 3 years - she could have found help for his issues a long time ago and possibly turned him around. She has the financial resources - (she doesn't know, but I know her son) they are an affluent family in our community.


----------



## newGSDownerm (Jul 27, 2008)

why dont you take him and contact the dog wisperer?


----------



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

I honestly don't feel able to handle him. As I mentioned, I know her son, and I know what he's told me about the dog (as a person not trying to get me to take him, he was a bit more honest about his issues with people, I think). Plus, I have dogs and mine are all indoors. I can't imagine leaving him out in heat like this and he wouldn't get along with mine. 

But, thank you for your suggestion!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

For the most part, I never believe much of what owners say about their dog's problems as most of the time the problem is the owner and not the dog. Most of these dogs turn out to be perfectly fine dogs that need to get away from their current owners and into a home that has time for them and will give them the structure, love, discipline, and exercise they need.

My last foster was a classic example of this. The owner said the dog would actively aggressively lunge at children and small dogs and that the dog was totally out of control on a leash. She was correct that the dog was out of control for her as the dog was like a pogo stick bouncing around dragging her across my yard. This same dog got zero exercise as she didn't have a fenced yard and she couldn't control her on a leash so the dog was literally almost insane from inactivity. After prying the awful halti thing that was becoming embedded from the poor dogs face and putting on a pinch collar, I took her out for a walk with my dogs and within two houses down the street she was walking on a loose leash at my side. I did find that she had no issues with kids or small dogs. This dog's only issue was the home she had been in. She went to a great new home that is thrilled with how well behaved she is. 

Long story short, never believe what the owner says when it comes to the dog's problems. Assess the dog yourself. The hard part for you will be to find a rescue that isn't full. Good luck.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

It is amazing how many people don't tell the truth when they are trying to surrender their dog. My experience has been that they either sugar coat the issues to make the dog seem more placeable, or they make the problems much worse to prove their decision to not keep the dog as a reasonable one. 
Few people have the skills to really verbalize what is going on, in any case. 
This is why is is so important to have a breed knowledgeable person evaluate the dog.
Good luck.
Sheilah


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Elaine,

as a foster from Wisconin I agree with your comments. A few of the dogs I have served as a rescue for have been labelled as aggressive, and one I was told bit her first foster. In all cases I have never had a serious aggression problem with these dogs.

Another dog, whom some decided should be killed, I met last Tuesday. I played with the dog, walked him and watched the animal interact with other dogs. The dog is fine, and suffice it to say neither the trainer that is housing the dog, nor I will allow the animal to be killed.

Your first paragraph mirrows my opinion, thanks.


----------



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

I found out today that the dog has bitten and seriously hurt the grandmother of the family. And that he has "cornered" the son's wife so much that she is afraid to be alone with him (which is why they did not want to take him, as previously planned). 

And then, the owner called today and acted like his only problems were with other dogs. She refused my offer of helping her find someone who could deal with this. She just wants him gone. I'm afraid, knowing what I do now, that I won't be able to find him a shelter. The one I had thought I could get him into, likely won't want him knowing that he has bitten humans before.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Angela,

based on yor most recent reply, this is not a dog you want to take. As a rescue, I might give it a shot, but based on your last post this is not a dog a rescue would want because of insurance considerations. 

Shelters will only mke the dog worse. There are some trainers in my area that would introduce the dog into their pack of about twenty, and that can change things quite a bit.

I am from Wisconsin and if you are willing to transport the dog, I will suggest a trainer that does good with aggressive diogs.


----------



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

Timber, 

I pm'd you. 

Ang


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Angela,

I read your PM and as stated most rescue groups would not take this dog. 

Via a personal PM I did mail you a guy's name that had dealt with aggressive dogs, but not his phone number.

If you or the owner want to follow-up please send me another personal E Mail and I will give you his phone number. I do know someone will have to pay for boarding, about $20.00 per day and transport the dog.

The guy mostly deals with rescues that are to aggressive for adoption, and for whatever reason the dogs seems to adjust.


----------



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

Timber;

I'll contact the owner this afternoon and see what she is willing to do. Thank you for your help.

Best Wishes;
Ang


----------

